# HILFE Apache läuft nicht



## HeinerPyt (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mir den XAMPP 1.4.12 installiert. Da ist auch der Apache mit dabei. Wenn ich im Controllpanel den Apache starte erscheint kurz runninig und dann stop.

Woran kann das liegen, das der Apache nicht anläuft?

Habe in der http.conf schon folgende Änderung vorgenommen:

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen 8080

Zuvor hieß das Listen 80. 

Skype habe ichnicht laufen. Wie kann ich unter XP feststellen. Was läuft und den Apache eventuell blockiert?

brauche dringend hilfe.


Danke

Heiner


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Oktober 2005)

Du gehst in das Logverzeichnis vom Apachen (z. B. C:\xampp\apache\logs) und sagst uns was im error.log steht (oder hängst die error.log - Datei einfach an deinen Beitrag).


----------



## HeinerPyt (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

da steht gar nichts. Die log-Files sind alle 0 bytes. Der Apache läuft an, läuft ca 10-15 SYekunden und stoppt dann.




Heiner


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Oktober 2005)

Möglicherweise gibt es ein Problem mit dem Dienst. 
Das ist schlecht. Kannst Du den Apache über die
*apache_start.bat*
starten? Gibt es dort auch Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## HeinerPyt (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

nein das klappt auch nicht. Er verabschidet sich gleich wieder. Allerdings habe ich eine TYPO3 Installation hier. Bei der war auch ein Apache dabei und der läuft problemlos. Nun wollte ich eine lokale Installation von osCommerce machen. In dem Buch das habe, war eben jener XAMPP dabei und  nicht. Wenn ich den anderen Apache benutze um die osCommerce-installation zu machen mault der, das auf die Seite install.php der Zugriff verweigert wurde. Ich will eigentlich nur eine lokale osCommerce-insatllation auf meinem Rechner hinkriegen. Bin schon fast am verzweifeln.

mfg
Heiner


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Oktober 2005)

Leider kann ich nicht viel weiterhelfen ohne an Deinem Rechner zu sitzen 
Ich würde empfehlen einen aktuellen XAMPP bei apachefriends.org herunterzuladen.
Möglicherweise ist die Version der CD aus dem Buch nicht in Ordnung.

P.S.: Bitte achte darauf das Du keine Worte verschluckst, sonst bist Du schwer zu verstehen


----------



## ZodiacXP (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Wenn du wirklich das neue Paket vom XAMPP hast gibt es dort eine Datei namens "xampp-portcheck.exe" die dir zeigt was auf Port 80 läuft und deinen apache blockiert.

Es kann vorkommen das so sachen wie C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe oder das "Kapersky Antivirus Programm" genau den Port besetzen oder es keinem Programm erlauben den zu belegen.

Wenn die "xampp-portcheck.exe" nicht bei deinem Paket dabei ist lade es dir einfach nochmal runter von http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-windows.html#628 

Nur frag mich net wie andere dann deine Seiten sehen können wenn man einen Router hat und Port 80 frei is. Danach such ich selbst grad ^^


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Oktober 2005)

ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du wirklich das neue Paket vom XAMPP hast gibt es dort eine Datei namens "xampp-portcheck.exe" die dir zeigt was auf Port 80 läuft und deinen apache blockiert.


Guter Hinweis. Aber: Daran wird es aber in diesem Fall nicht liegen, bei belegtem Port kommt definitiv eine Fehlermeldung und ein Eintrag ins log. Das ist hier nicht der Fall, der Server-Prozess schießt sich also scheinbar ab, BEVOR etwas geladen werden kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



			
				HeinerPyt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe mir den XAMPP 1.4.12 installiert. Da ist auch der Apache mit dabei. Wenn ich im Controllpanel den Apache starte erscheint kurz runninig und dann stop.





			
				HeinerPyt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings habe ich eine TYPO3 Installation hier. Bei der war auch ein Apache dabei und der läuft problemlos.


Verstehe ich es richtig dass Du 2 mal Apache installiert hast?
Könnte es evtl. sein dass einer von denen als Dienst im Hintergrund läuft?
Schau mal beim andern Apachen auch in die Logs, evtl. steht dort ja etwas.
Und schau mal in den Taskmanager bevor Du XAMPP startest, ob dort evtl. schon apache.exe drin steht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Oktober 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verstehe ich es richtig dass Du 2 mal Apache installiert hast?


Scheint so das er hat 


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnte es evtl. sein dass einer von denen als Dienst im Hintergrund läuft?


Deshalb habe ich gefragt ob man die Batchdatei starten kann (da als Prozess und nicht als Dienst gestartet wird).


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau mal beim andern Apachen auch in die Logs, evtl. steht dort ja etwas.


Er hat doch schon geschrieben das die logs leer sind.


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und schau mal in den Taskmanager bevor Du XAMPP startest, ob dort evtl. schon apache.exe drin steht.


Spielt normalerweise keine Rolle, man kann mehrere Apache parallel laufen lassen ohne da sich die Prozesse in die Wolle kriegen. Wenn sie sich in die Wolle kriegen, dann gibt es Meldungen (aber es kommen ja keine vor).


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Oktober 2005)

@Neuro, er versucht ja den Apachen von XAMPP zu starten und hat auch in dessen Logfile geguckt.
Ich dachte jetzt aber eher an den Apachen von seinem Typo3 Paket, dass dieser evtl. im Hintergrund als Dienst läuft..... und bei dem auch mal in die Logfiles gucken.
Ob man mehrere Apachen parallel laufen lassen kann, weiss ich nicht..... war nur so ein Gedanke von mir, dass diese sich evtl. in die Haare bekommen könnten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Oktober 2005)

@Dr Dau: Ach dieses Logfile. Falsch verstanden, sorry  :-( 

Mehrere Apache können sich in die Haare bekommen, wenn man keine unterschiedlichen Ports angibt. Aber dann gibt es normalerweise eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung. Deswegen vermute ich eher ein Problem mit dem Paket von der Buch-CD.


----------



## HeinerPyt (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

habe mir das XAMPP-Paket von Apachefriends runtergeladen. Das gleich problem. Wenn ich versuche den Apache mit der star.bat zu starten kommt folgende meldung. Vielelicht sagt euch das was. 


Diese Eingabeforderung nicht waehrend des Running beenden
Bitte erst bei einem gewollten Shutdown schliessen
Please close this command only for Shutdown
Apache 2 is starting ...
(OS 10048)Normalerweise darf jede Socketadresse (Protokoll, Netzwerkadresse oder
 Anschluss) nur jeweils einmal verwendet werden.  : make_sock: could not bind to
 address 0.0.0.0:443
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs

Apache konnte nicht gestartet werden
Apache could not be started
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Heiner!

Nein, das ist nicht das gleiche Problem. Du hast eine Fehlermeldung die eindeutig ist. Die Socketadresse (443) - das ist der Port für die SSL-Verbindungen - wird von einer anderen Anwendung benutzt, Apache kann die also nicht nutzen.

Bitte, bitte benutzt vorher GOOGLE. Die Fehlermeldung »could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:443« als Suchbegriffe verwenden, »Seiten aus Deutschland« anwählen und Suchen lassen. Der erste Treffer geht darauf ein.
Zusätzlich gibt es unsere Forensuche, die man auch durchsuchen kann. Dieser Fehler wurde mindestens 20 Mal abgehandelt.

Das ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet Heiner, eher allgemein für alle Besucher. Manchmal wird es echt deprimierend 20 Mal die gleiche Antwort zu geben, besonders wenn es nicht mehr nötig wäre. Schlimmer sind nur noch jene, die etwas wissen wollen und sich ALLES aus der Nase ziehen lassen müssen. Und selbst dann noch so wenig schreiben das man ihnen einfach nicht helfen kann. 
--


			
				HeinerPyt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe mir das XAMPP-Paket von Apachefriends runtergeladen. Das gleich problem.
> ------
> (OS 10048)Normalerweise darf jede Socketadresse (Protokoll, Netzwerkadresse oder
> Anschluss) nur jeweils einmal verwendet werden.  : make_sock: could not bind to
> address 0.0.0.0:443


----------



## HeinerPyt (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

okay, ich bi ein Stück weiter. Ich glaube es sit der inetinfo der die Ports 80 und 443 belegt. Dieser ist teil des IIS. Wie man dies abschalten oder stoppen kann weiß ich aber nicht. Kann jemand helfen Habe hier auch nbichts gefunden dazu.


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du den IIS nicht brauchst, dann deinstalliere ihn doch ganz. Ansonsten kannst Du über die httpd.conf des Apache einen anderen Port zuweisen.
Wie man das beim IIS macht, keinen Schimmer - ich halte mich von der Katastrophe fern


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2005)

Da Du ja schon den Port 80 von Apache geändert hast, würde ich auch den SSL Port von Apache in der ssl.conf ändern..... dann sollte es funktionieren.
Natürlich musst Du drauf achten dass Du ein Port wählst der frei ist.

Brauchst Du den IIS überhaupt?
Wenn nicht, würde ich den Dienst deaktivieren.


----------

